# cd player scratching cd



## Hoppin Poop (Feb 10, 2002)

i have a pioneer premier 900r, this unit is a few years old as some may know. i noticed that its leaving rings on the bottoms of my cds. theese rings look as if something was touching the bottom of the cd as it spins. has anyone seen this before? what causes this problem? how can it be fixed? thanks.


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

its easy to fix....

first get a tape measure, one that measures in centimeters, a few small zip ties, 2 butt connectors, and a flat head screwdriver. now set the cd player down on a firm surface. wood, metal and concrete are good choices. youll need to detahc the face next, set the face on top of the cd player so it doesnt get misplaced. to ensure that everything goes as planned and you dont miss, take some electrical tape, the colored kind is better because its more visible, take a piece of tape and go from one corner of the cd player to the other diagonal corner, making sure to go over the detached face, this will keep it in place better, then go from the other remaining diagonal corners. this will form an x, holding both pieces firmly togther. now we can begin... the best tool to fix the problem is a good sized sledge hammer, 10lbs or so is best. lift the sledge hgih above your head and swiftly bring it down onto the "x" you formed with the tape. then go to a good stereo shop and buy a high quality cd player, test the new cd player to make sure it doesnt damage your cd's. it should work just fine. now give yourself a pat on the back for doing such a good job


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by First Class Customs_@May 31 2005, 08:22 AM
> *its easy to fix....
> 
> first get a tape measure, one that measures in centimeters, a few small zip ties, 2 butt connectors, and a flat head screwdriver. now set the cd player down on a firm surface. wood, metal and concrete are good choices. youll need to detahc the face next, set the face on top of the cd player so it doesnt get misplaced. to ensure that everything goes as planned and you dont miss, take some electrical tape, the colored kind is better because its more visible, take a piece of tape and go from one corner of the cd player to the other diagonal corner, making sure to go over the detached face, this will keep it in place better, then go from the other remaining diagonal corners. this will form an x, holding both pieces firmly togther. now we can begin... the best tool to fix the problem is a good sized sledge hammer, 10lbs or so is best. lift the sledge hgih above your head and swiftly bring it down onto the "x" you formed with the tape. then go to a good stereo shop and buy a high quality cd player, test the cd player to make sure it doesnt damage your cd's. it should work just fine. now give yourself a pat on the back for doing such a good job
> [snapback]3203888[/snapback]​*


right after you said to make the x with tape.....lmao...
i thought you were actually giving some really good advice at first....lol

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what are the zip ties for?


----------



## Hoppin Poop (Feb 10, 2002)

for your information, a premier 900r is a high quality cd player. its cost: $700, i dont belive in buying panasonic like your mom. now can someone with a real brain answer my question.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoppin Poop_@May 31 2005, 12:55 PM
> *for your information, a premier 900r is a high quality cd player.  its cost: $700,  i dont belive in buying panasonic like your mom.  now can someone with a real brain answer my question.
> [snapback]3204395[/snapback]​*


Snazzy words coming from someone with the name " Hoppin Poop " :0


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoppin Poop_@May 31 2005, 11:55 AM
> *for your information, a premier 900r is a high quality cd player.  its cost: $700,  i dont belive in buying panasonic like your mom.  now can someone with a real brain answer my question.
> [snapback]3204395[/snapback]​*


 :0 Ohhhhhhhhh he got me there. how did you know my mom bought a panasonic? you must have went shopping with her when she picked it out. if it was such high quality it wouldnt be screwing up your cds. its from like 1982 anyways. upgrade. anyways you leave me and my fake brain out of this, this is between me and you mister.


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 31 2005, 11:41 AM
> *what are the zip ties for?
> [snapback]3204356[/snapback]​*


moral support


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoppin Poop_@May 31 2005, 10:55 AM
> *for your information, a premier 900r is a high quality cd player.  its cost: $700,  i dont belive in buying panasonic like your mom.  now can someone with a real brain answer my question.
> [snapback]3204395[/snapback]​*


i'm sure theres a reason why they don't make the premier DEH-900r anymore......and if you paid 700 bux for it recently, you got SCAMMED.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 31 2005, 01:05 PM
> *Snazzy words coming from someone with the name " Hoppin Poop "  :0
> [snapback]3204434[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hoppin Poop (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 31 2005, 08:20 PM
> *i'm sure theres a reason why they don't make the premier DEH-900r anymore......and if you paid 700 bux for it recently, you got SCAMMED.
> [snapback]3204649[/snapback]​*



your just as stupid, you know why they dont make the premier 900 anymore??? its called new models! they make new ones every year... and as technologly grows, the quality of material goes down. i bet the a/c in my 84 cutlass is alot colder than your 2005 mustang that costs $30,000.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoppin Poop_@May 31 2005, 03:19 PM
> *your just as stupid, you know why they dont make the premier 900 anymore???  its called new models!  they make new ones every year... and as technologly grows, the quality of material goes down.  i bet the a/c in my 84 cutlass is alot colder than your 2005 mustang that costs $30,000.
> [snapback]3204830[/snapback]​*


Aaron got owned by the "pooperoscooper" :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 31 2005, 01:20 PM
> *Aaron got owned by the "pooperoscooper"  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3204837[/snapback]​*


or was i?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoppin Poop_@May 31 2005, 01:19 PM
> *your just as stupid, you know why they dont make the premier 900 anymore???  its called new models!  they make new ones every year... and as technologly grows, the quality of material goes down.  i bet the a/c in my 84 cutlass is alot colder than your 2005 mustang that costs $30,000.
> [snapback]3204830[/snapback]​*


now what in the fuck gives you the idea i'm rolling a 05 mustang gt?

quality of material goes down? really? so, is that why tires last alot longer now? is that why they switched over the air conditioning systems to a better setup? i'll bet your on a brand new computer sayin this too, so i guess my 97 laptop is better than this 2001 laptop?


----------



## BIGGIN (Nov 30, 2004)

it could be the cloth entrance to the face of the hu being dirty, or the laser lens is just old/wack/out of original place/worn out and when its reading the disc is scratching the cd....


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoppin Poop_@May 31 2005, 03:19 PM
> *your just as stupid, you know why they dont make the premier 900 anymore???  its called new models!  they make new ones every year... and as technologly grows, the quality of material goes down.  i bet the a/c in my 84 cutlass is alot colder than your 2005 mustang that costs $30,000.
> [snapback]3204830[/snapback]​*


HAHAHA....

_*my cd player that i payed 700 dollars for like a dumb-ass may be out done by a $189 panasonic, but at least my 84 cuttie's air-conditioning blows colder then yourssss.... *_

what a *** ass response...

take the 24hr shut-the-fuck-up-pill and log on again 2morrow...

-qs


----------



## Hoppin Poop (Feb 10, 2002)

Where do I start? I paid $75 for this radio and the last one I had lasted me for 5 years until I sold my car with it. Maybe if you could read, interpret, and connect responses together then you would understand that my response wasn’t about air conditioning or a cd player, it was about how new shit is produced poorly. And the new a/c system sucks ass, it uses 134a. Why doesn’t everyone put hydraulics on a 2005 cavalier? The car is made out of cheap shitty parts just like every new car and would fall apart, not to mention it would be gay as hell. Every dollar they save per car adds up to millions and they have people all day long testing to see if a car will still work without that part or a cheaper part. You are all a bunch of fucking morons who are probably 17years old and should be trying to learn shit instead of talking shit. I have a 750mhz processor that is at least 4 years out of date but for some reason it is much faster than my brand new dell at work….explain that one techie


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoppin Poop_@May 31 2005, 07:03 PM
> *Where do I start?  I paid $75 for this radio and the last one I had lasted me for 5 years until I sold my car with it.  Maybe if you could read, interpret, and connect responses together then you would understand that my response wasn’t about air conditioning or a cd player, it was about how new shit is produced poorly.  And the new a/c system sucks ass, it uses 134a.  Why doesn’t everyone put hydraulics on a 2005 cavalier? The car is made out of cheap shitty parts just like every new car and would fall apart, not to mention it would be gay as hell.  Every dollar they save per car adds up to millions and they have people all day long testing to see if a car will still work without that part or a cheaper part.  You are all a bunch of fucking morons who are probably 17years old and should be trying to learn shit instead of talking shit.  I have a 750mhz processor that is at least 4 years out of date but for some reason it is much faster than my brand new dell at work….explain that one techie
> [snapback]3205681[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoppin Poop_@May 31 2005, 05:03 PM
> *Where do I start?  I paid $75 for this radio and the last one I had lasted me for 5 years until I sold my car with it.  Maybe if you could read, interpret, and connect responses together then you would understand that my response wasn’t about air conditioning or a cd player, it was about how new shit is produced poorly.  And the new a/c system sucks ass, it uses 134a.  Why doesn’t everyone put hydraulics on a 2005 cavalier? The car is made out of cheap shitty parts just like every new car and would fall apart, not to mention it would be gay as hell.  Every dollar they save per car adds up to millions and they have people all day long testing to see if a car will still work without that part or a cheaper part.  You are all a bunch of fucking morons who are probably 17years old and should be trying to learn shit instead of talking shit.  I have a 750mhz processor that is at least 4 years out of date but for some reason it is much faster than my brand new dell at work….explain that one techie
> [snapback]3205681[/snapback]​*


actually, its because its front wheel drive, and cheap shitty parts, but what do you expect for a car thats no longer in production?

thats pretty slow for a computer....lol, btw, dell is shitty, one of the worst companies around, so to think that it would be better than whatever the hell your using, is stupid, now if you wanna talk "techie" find something 5 years old that competes with the athlon 64 bit processor.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 31 2005, 09:16 PM
> *actually, its because its front wheel drive, and cheap shitty parts, but what do you expect for a car thats no longer in production?
> 
> thats pretty slow for a computer....lol, btw, dell is shitty, one of the worst companies around, so to think that it would be better than whatever the hell your using, is stupid, now if you wanna talk "techie" find something 5 years old that competes with the athlon 64 bit processor.
> [snapback]3206263[/snapback]​*


You should advise the group on the present time advantages of a 64 bit processor over a 32 bit processor... 
Come on, talk "techie" to me...

Use Google if you need to...


----------



## Hoppin Poop (Feb 10, 2002)

its not all about the processor, thats why my shitty 750 duron is faster than my 2.4 pentium at work. raptors in raid does a damn good job and a gig of memory doesnt hurt.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoppin Poop_@May 31 2005, 10:49 PM
> *its not all about the processor, thats why my shitty 750 duron is faster than my 2.4 pentium at work.  raptors in raid does a damn good job and a gig of memory doesnt hurt.
> [snapback]3207141[/snapback]​*


i got two gigs of ram in mine....that's pretty good right? :dunno:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

AMD 100Mhz CPU
16mb EDO ram
1024mb 4200 rpm HDD
Onboard integrated graphics

Jigga what...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 31 2005, 11:02 PM
> *AMD 100Mhz CPU
> 16mb EDO ram
> 1024mb 4200 rpm HDD
> ...


you got the EDO?? you bastard!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 1 2005, 12:11 AM
> *you got the EDO??  you bastard!!
> [snapback]3207241[/snapback]​*


The EDO is where it's at foolio


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow out of all these replys there was one with information pertaining to what this guy wanted to know. What a useless forum. Go sit in da middle... Knuckleheads... :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl_@Jun 1 2005, 12:20 AM
> *Wow out of all these replys there was one with information pertaining to what this guy wanted to know. What a useless forum. Go sit in da middle... Knuckleheads... :uh:
> [snapback]3207270[/snapback]​*


What do you bring to the table on this topic bicycle nooblet boy? :twak:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 31 2005, 11:22 PM
> *What do you bring to the table on this topic bicycle nooblet boy?  :twak:
> [snapback]3207279[/snapback]​*


wait.i know this one!!


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 31 2005, 09:22 PM
> *What do you bring to the table on this topic bicycle nooblet boy?  :twak:
> [snapback]3207279[/snapback]​*


go sit in da middle in dat hard non working chair........knucklehead :twak: :twak:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoppin Poop_@May 31 2005, 09:49 PM
> *its not all about the processor, thats why my shitty 750 duron is faster than my 2.4 pentium at work.  raptors in raid does a damn good job and a gig of memory doesnt hurt.
> [snapback]3207141[/snapback]​*


correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't raid a program for hooking up serveral hard drives?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl_@Jun 1 2005, 12:36 AM
> *go sit in da middle in dat hard non working chair........knucklehead  :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]3207318[/snapback]​*


[attachmentid=180153]


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl_@May 31 2005, 10:36 PM
> *go sit in da middle in dat hard non working chair........knucklehead  :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]3207318[/snapback]​*


knucklehead must be a bad word where you come from, you use it like your getting away with something illegal...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 1 2005, 12:36 AM
> *correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't raid a program for hooking up serveral hard drives?
> [snapback]3207319[/snapback]​*


You're wrong...
RAID is a HDD configuration...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl_@May 31 2005, 11:36 PM
> *go sit in da middle in dat hard non working chair........knucklehead  :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]3207318[/snapback]​*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 1 2005, 12:39 AM
> *knucklehead must be a bad word where you come from, you use it like your getting away with something illegal...
> [snapback]3207334[/snapback]​*


Nope, he uses it like he's a fucking inbred asshat...


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 31 2005, 09:41 PM
> *Nope, he uses it like he's a fucking inbred asshat...
> [snapback]3207347[/snapback]​*


i done told ya 5 times already.. you must be da biggest moron in here. now get in da middle .knucklehead.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl_@Jun 1 2005, 12:43 AM
> *i done told ya 5 times already.. you must be da biggest moron in here. now get in da middle .knucklehead.
> [snapback]3207363[/snapback]​*


You can't count either...
You're more ignorant than I first thought...
You are "da biggest moron in here" by far...

You remind me of Leroy Wells...

CAN YOU DIG IT?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl_@May 31 2005, 10:43 PM
> *i done told ya 5 times already.. you must be da biggest moron in here. now get in da middle .knucklehead.
> [snapback]3207363[/snapback]​*


GET BACK IN YOUR FUCKING SEAT, NO TALKING IN CLASS LIL BITCH.


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 31 2005, 09:46 PM
> *You can't count either...
> You're more ignorant than I first thought...
> You are "da biggest moron in here" by far...
> ...


damn your dumb. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 31 2005, 09:52 PM
> *GET BACK IN YOUR FUCKING SEAT, NO TALKING IN CLASS LIL BITCH.
> [snapback]3207412[/snapback]​*


will somebody pound me in the ass already..


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl_@Jun 1 2005, 12:54 AM
> *damn your dumb. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3207422[/snapback]​*


I'm sure in your eyes I am...
That is to be expected from someone of lesser intelligence than 95% of the worlds population...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl_@May 31 2005, 10:56 PM
> *would you and brahma just get a room already..
> [snapback]3207432[/snapback]​*


screw brian....me and him ain't gettin along so well right now, but that don't change the fact your a retard, and talking in class.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl_@Jun 1 2005, 12:56 AM
> *would you and brahma just get a room already..
> [snapback]3207432[/snapback]​*


You remind me of this *** Master Shake...
I bet you know him, don't you... 
Your "kind" usually sticks together...


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 31 2005, 09:58 PM
> *screw brian....me and him ain't gettin along so well right now, but that don't change the fact your a retard, and talking in class.
> [snapback]3207451[/snapback]​*


i can see why you guys are breaking up. hes not that funny and he cant hold a conversation worth a shit.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl_@Jun 1 2005, 01:00 AM
> *i can see why you guys are breaking up. hes not that funny and he cant hold a conversation worth a shit.
> [snapback]3207474[/snapback]​*


Just like Master Shake


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 31 2005, 11:03 PM
> *Just like Master Shake
> [snapback]3207486[/snapback]​*


oh no u didn't....


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 31 2005, 10:06 PM
> *oh no u didn't....
> [snapback]3207497[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wtf was that!!


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 31 2005, 09:59 PM
> *You remind me of this *** Master Shake...
> I bet you know him, don't you...
> Your "kind" usually sticks together...
> [snapback]3207468[/snapback]​*


the "kind" that think your a dildo?? i guess so then.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl_@Jun 1 2005, 01:08 AM
> *the "kind" that think your a dildo?? i guess so then.
> [snapback]3207515[/snapback]​*


He called me a dildo! :roflmao: 

On that note, I'm going to sleep, later kiddies... :wave:


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 31 2005, 10:09 PM
> *He called me a dildo!  :roflmao:
> 
> On that note, I'm going to sleep, later kiddies...  :wave:
> [snapback]3207526[/snapback]​*


brahma on a serious note.. is your middle name chad??


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoppin Poop_@May 31 2005, 06:03 PM
> *Where do I start?  I paid $75 for this radio and the last one I had lasted me for 5 years until I sold my car with it.  Maybe if you could read, interpret, and connect responses together then you would understand that my response wasn’t about air conditioning or a cd player, it was about how new shit is produced poorly.  And the new a/c system sucks ass, it uses 134a.  Why doesn’t everyone put hydraulics on a 2005 cavalier? The car is made out of cheap shitty parts just like every new car and would fall apart, not to mention it would be gay as hell.  Every dollar they save per car adds up to millions and they have people all day long testing to see if a car will still work without that part or a cheaper part.  You are all a bunch of fucking morons who are probably 17years old and should be trying to learn shit instead of talking shit.  I have a 750mhz processor that is at least 4 years out of date but for some reason it is much faster than my brand new dell at work….explain that one techie
> [snapback]3205681[/snapback]​*


I'll take a dump in a box and sell it to you for $2000, that doesn't make it better than the dog shit on the side of the road you got for free. Nobody puts switches on an 05 Cavalier because the person owning it thinks its a race car and that would add too much weight. There would have to be an interest in it for them to do it.

So you wanna talk techie? Try me. Processor speed doesn't mean the computer is fast or not. I've got a 350 mhz that runs faster than many 1 ghz, and I've got a 2.1 ghz that will outrun an over 3ghz machine. Do I have to bust out multi-core processors on your ass?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

you can have all the ram in the world, but if your hard drive is slower than 5400rpm....lol


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

just sit down and read...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 1 2005, 12:41 PM
> *you can have all the ram in the world, but if your hard drive is slower than 5400rpm....lol
> [snapback]3209055[/snapback]​*


What happens in a case like that Aaron?
I really am interested to hear your explanation on this issue...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 1 2005, 05:25 PM
> *What happens in a case like that Aaron?
> I really am interested to hear your explanation on this issue...
> [snapback]3210716[/snapback]​*


.....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 2 2005, 12:43 AM
> *.....
> [snapback]3212000[/snapback]​*


Well, let's hear it? We are all waiting on your wisdom here...


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

yeah, i have a 5400 rpm drive, whats gonna happen? :biggrin:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@Jun 2 2005, 12:40 PM
> *yeah, i have a 5400 rpm drive, whats gonna happen? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3214091[/snapback]​*


You're gonna die!


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

you mean i'll finaly be out of my misery..Yaaaaaay!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 2 2005, 11:12 AM
> *Well, let's hear it? We are all waiting on your wisdom here...
> [snapback]3213973[/snapback]​*


aren't you a computer builder? wtf are you asking me for, don't tell me you don't notice a difference between a 7200 rpm hard drive, and a 5400 rpm drive when playing games, because i sure do.


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

the point was do you know the difference, or are you just talking out your ass?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@Jun 2 2005, 12:44 PM
> *the point was do you know the difference, or are you just talking out your ass?
> [snapback]3214346[/snapback]​*


yes i do know the difference, one can access data faster, one costs less....one performs better.


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

even the noobs on here could give that explanation


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@Jun 2 2005, 02:51 PM
> *even the noobs on here could give that explanation
> [snapback]3214881[/snapback]​*


who woulda thought? do i look like a techie? no, but i do know what a good cpu is, put me in a computer store and i'll know what to look for, but i don't know the names of equipment off the top of my head, i have to be looking at it.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 2 2005, 02:42 PM
> *aren't you a computer builder?  wtf are you asking me for, don't tell me you don't notice a difference between a 7200 rpm hard drive, and a 5400 rpm drive when playing games, because i sure do.
> [snapback]3214341[/snapback]​*


I'll tell you what I know...
A platter equipped 120Gb 5400 RPM HDD is faster than a 40Gb 7200 RPM HDD...
Now, I'm wondering if you can tell me exactly why that is?
I will explain it if you cant find the answer in a Google search...
To say "a 5400 RPM HDD is faster than a 7200 RPM HDD" is an uneducated statement...
Yes, a 7200, 10,000 or 15,000 RPM drive would be the obviously better choice if you were shopping for a HDD, but the RPM rating on a HDD is the least important specification of them all and is only used as a marketing ploy...
Bigger numbers = bigger sales...
Why do you think Dell's main specification that they use to market computers is "800Mhz FSB"?
When you take one apart, mainly a 2003-2004 model, it will have DDR PC2700 RAM in it running at 333Mhz...
Thats an actual whopping 166Mhz FSB any way you slice it...
They take DDR specifications to a whole nother level...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 2 2005, 05:47 PM
> *I'll tell you what I know...
> A platter equipped 120Gb 5400 RPM HDD is faster than a 40Gb 7200 RPM HDD...
> Now, I'm wondering if you can tell me exactly why that is?
> ...


Go Intel! BTW Brian, you forgot about the cache buffer and access times :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 2 2005, 09:46 PM
> *Go Intel!  BTW Brian, you forgot about the cache buffer and access times  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3216424[/snapback]​*


Dude, you totally know I'm not gonna bother with that, he's lost enough as it is...


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoppin Poop_@May 31 2005, 10:45 AM
> *i have a pioneer premier 900r,  this unit is a few years old as some may know.  i noticed that its leaving rings on the bottoms of my cds.  theese rings look as if something was touching the bottom of the cd as it spins.  has anyone seen this before?  what causes this problem?  how can it be fixed?  thanks.
> [snapback]3203796[/snapback]​*



I have been trippin off this discussin :biggrin: :biggrin: 

BACK TO THE QUESTION
go to autozone napa pepboys whatever is in your town.
get those miniature screwdrivers 2$ plastic case the kind you fix watches and shit with. crack that player open. use Q-tip swabbed in alcohol, clean laser lens.
check if the platform is loose ( the leveling tray for cd player tighten down the mounting screws). put the casing back on your player and i bet your problem free!!!.
I even fixed hella PS2's like this when they wont read or the eject is jammed.
IF you think your player XBOX PS2 is broke dont throw it away send that shit to me
cause i hit licks all the time like that. Ill ever pay for postage :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hoppin Poop (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Jun 3 2005, 05:49 PM
> *I have been trippin off this discussin :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> BACK TO THE QUESTION
> ...



thanks for actually answering the question, see how easy that can be. i will try this when i have some free time to pull out the cd player. has this ever fixed the lens scratching the cd for you before?


----------



## Hoppin Poop (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Jun 3 2005, 05:49 PM
> *I have been trippin off this discussin :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> BACK TO THE QUESTION
> ...



thanks for actually answering the question, see how easy that can be. i will try this when i have some free time to pull out the cd player. has this ever fixed the lens scratching the cd for you before?


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

yes i think you will be okay


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by First Class Customs_@May 31 2005, 07:22 AM
> *its easy to fix....
> 
> first get a tape measure, one that measures in centimeters, a few small zip ties, 2 butt connectors, and a flat head screwdriver. now set the cd player down on a firm surface. wood, metal and concrete are good choices. youll need to detahc the face next, set the face on top of the cd player so it doesnt get misplaced. to ensure that everything goes as planned and you dont miss, take some electrical tape, the colored kind is better because its more visible, take a piece of tape and go from one corner of the cd player to the other diagonal corner, making sure to go over the detached face, this will keep it in place better, then go from the other remaining diagonal corners. this will form an x, holding both pieces firmly togther. now we can begin... the best tool to fix the problem is a good sized sledge hammer, 10lbs or so is best. lift the sledge hgih above your head and swiftly bring it down onto the "x" you formed with the tape. then go to a good stereo shop and buy a high quality cd player, test the new cd player to make sure it doesnt damage your cd's. it should work just fine. now give yourself a pat on the back for doing such a good job
> [snapback]3203888[/snapback]​*


hey. you. shut the fuck up.

i'm getting sick and tired of noobs that ask legit questions getting slammed just because someone's too damn stupid/lazy/ignorant to give the correct answer.

believe it or not, but slamming other people on the internet doens't increase the size of your e-dick, or e-respect. it makes you look like a dumass.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Jun 5 2005, 03:04 AM
> *hey. you. shut the fuck up.
> 
> i'm getting sick and tired of noobs that ask legit questions getting slammed just because someone's too damn stupid/lazy/ignorant to give the correct answer.
> ...


b


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

that goes for you too...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Jun 5 2005, 03:43 PM
> *that goes for you too...
> [snapback]3227266[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 5 2005, 04:57 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3227984[/snapback]​*


you best watch yo self homie, he might get e-thuggin on yo azz....lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 5 2005, 06:57 PM
> *you best watch yo self homie, he might get e-thuggin on yo azz....lol
> [snapback]3227987[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

no the only one getting "e-thuggin" on anyone's ass is you on brian's... mr. "there's no difference between 5400 and 7200 RPMs"

now cut it out and start behaving like a man.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Jun 6 2005, 01:13 AM
> *mr. "there's no difference between 5400 and 7200 RPMs"
> [snapback]3229447[/snapback]​*


Tell me again where I said that?



> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 2 2005, 06:47 PM
> *I'll tell you what I know...
> A platter equipped 120Gb 5400 RPM HDD is faster than a 40Gb 7200 RPM HDD...
> Now, I'm wondering if you can tell me exactly why that is?
> ...


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

i was actually referring to your buddy "draaarong0101"s comment... not yours. you actually seem to know what you're talking about when it comes to computers.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Jun 5 2005, 11:37 PM
> *i was actually referring to your buddy "draaarong0101"s comment... not yours. you actually seem to know what you're talking about when it comes to computers.
> [snapback]3229649[/snapback]​*


if you thought for one min that i know alot about computers....thanks...lol, i know some of the basics, but not much, i know that theres alot more factors than the obvious, but some people like to complicate things.....


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah well i can guarantee you, judging by your posts in this thread, you don't know much about computers, and especially not hard drives.

now get this topic back on track. damn slackers.




> *i was actually referring to your buddy "draaarong0101"s comment... not yours. you actually seem to know what you're talking about when it comes to computers*


don't know if you were being sarcastic, draarong1010, but when i made this comment above, it was brahma brian i said knows what he's talking about... not you.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Jun 5 2005, 11:59 PM
> *yeah well i can guarantee you, judging by your posts in this thread, you don't know much about computers, and especially not hard drives.
> 
> now get this topic back on track.  damn slackers.
> ...


you mean on to the issue that he has a 15-20 year old head unit that scratches cd's?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

see, you're doing better already.

if that's the problem, then TELL HIM that... don't go off on some tangent. tell him "hey bud, its cause you have a 6 year old headunit, you should probably invest in a newer model" or whatever. THAT"S help.


----------



## Hoppin Poop (Feb 10, 2002)

big deal that a unit is 5 years old, that means nothing to me. everyone that though they were so smart by making stupid comments can fuck off because Stealth fixed my problem and now it works like a new cd player again. Thanks Stealth!!!


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

What did he suggest?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

its a secret.....
he didn't help him at all, prolly his other screen name


----------



## Hoppin Poop (Feb 10, 2002)

actually i thanked the wrong person here but hes still cool. i would like to thank SS Drop


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------

